# מה אפשר לעשות מאיזה גיל



## pilpelet4u (15/10/04)

מה אפשר לעשות מאיזה גיל ../images/Emo35.gif 
רעיון למתנה או סתם ליומולדת לעשות רשימה של דברים המותרים מהגיל אותו חוגגים, אפשר גם לכל משהו שמותר לעשות לקנות מתנה. חשבתי שנפתח שירשור עם דברים שעולים לנו בראש לכל גיל... אז תשרשרו בהמוניכם (כמובן לא לחזור אחד על השני)


----------



## pilpelet4u (15/10/04)

גיל 12 ../images/Emo73.gif


----------



## pilpelet4u (15/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
מגיל 12 אפשר לשבת במושב הקידמי באוטו (המושב שליד הנהג כמובן)


----------



## GalGul000 (16/10/04)

לא נכון-> בגיל 14 אפשר.


----------



## ShirShir (15/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
- החל מגיל 12 חלה עליך אחריות פלילית וניתן להעמיד אותך לדין אם ביצעת עבירה. - מגיל 12 ניתן לעצור אותך באישור קצין משטרה, למשך 12 שעות בלבד. - החל מגיל 12 אתה אחראי לנזקים שתגרום לאדם אחר, או לרכושו. במקרה כזה ניתן יהיה לתבוע מהוריך לשלם עבור הנזק. - מתוך אתר ספורט - בארה"ב החוק מתיר להרים משקולות מגיל 12. - בנות 12 חוגגות בת מצווה! - באתר מכירת קורקינט - מותר לשימוש מגיל 12 ומעלה.


----------



## lollipop girl (16/10/04)

בגיל 12 מתחילים חטיבת ביניים


----------



## pilpelet4u (15/10/04)

גיל 14 ../images/Emo39.gif


----------



## pilpelet4u (15/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
מגיל 14 אפשר להשתמש במעלית לבד !


----------



## shv2004g (16/10/04)

אני לא ממש שם על זה...


----------



## ShirShir (15/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
- מסתבר שהסרט הישראלי "סוף העולם שמאלה" - מוגבל לצפייה מגיל 14! - החוק מתיר העסקת נוער בתקופה של חופש מהלימודים מגיל 14 ואילך. - בבנק דיסקונט אפשר לפתוח חשבון כבר מגיל 14. - רק מגיל 14 ניתן לכלוא קטין. - לבני נוער מגיל 14 מותר להשתמש בכלים מוטוריים או חשמליים רק לאחר שקיבלו הדרכה ובהשגחת מבוגר.


----------



## מושית10 (16/10/04)

- 
כמו המעלית, אפשר להשתמש במדרגות הנעות, או לשבת מקדימה במכונית


----------



## נשימה תאית (17/10/04)

חדר כושר 
מגיל 14 אפשר לעשות מנוי לחדר כושר וללכת להתאמן


----------



## pilpelet4u (15/10/04)

גיל 16 ../images/Emo77.gif


----------



## pilpelet4u (15/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
מגיל 16 אפשר להוציא ת.ז מגיל 16 אפשר לפתוח חשבון בנק מגיל 16 אפשר לעשות רישיון על קטנוע מגיל 16 אפשר לעשות תיאוריה (אני חושבת ש) מגיל 16 אפשר לשנות את השם השני אבל בחתימת שני ההורים.


----------



## ShirShir (15/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 





מגיל 16 אפשר לנהל פורום ב"תפוז"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מגיל 16 אפשר לראות סרטים בקולנוע שמוגבלים לגיל 16. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מגיל 16 אפשר לקיים יחסי מין (בהסכמה כמובן). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מגיל 16 אפשר להתנדב בבתי החולים של הדסה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מגיל 16 אפשר לפתוח חשבון בבנק ולהוציא כרטיס אשראי צעיר.


----------



## shv2004g (16/10/04)

צריך רשות לסקס??? 
זה מצחיק!


----------



## MiTzi Miau (17/10/04)

מותר גם מ14 ../images/Emo108.gif 
אבל רק אם ההפרש גילאים לא עולה על שנתיים ואם זה בהסכמה.


----------



## Liraz 6q (16/10/04)

מנמממ שניכן טעיתן.. 
חשבון בנק אפשר לפתוח בגיל 14..


----------



## ShirShir (16/10/04)

תיקון../images/Emo26.gif 
אפשר לפתוח חשבון מגיל 14, אבל לא בכל הבנקים. כרטיס אשראי אפשר להוציא רק מגיל 16.


----------



## ShirShir (15/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
מגיל 16 מותר ללמוד, לעשות מבחן מעשי ולקבל רישיון לאופנוע ותלת אופנוע שנפח מנועו עד 50 סמ"ק.


----------



## DaNa161 (16/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
זה בעיקרון מכתה י' אבל עשיתי חישוב לגילאים... אז מכתה י' לא חובה ללמוד. עד סוף החטיבה זה חובה,לא יותר.


----------



## DaNcE FoReVeR (16/10/04)

מגיל 16 אפשר לעשות פירסינגים 
וקעקועים בלי אישור הורים


----------



## pilpelet4u (15/10/04)

גיל 17 ../images/Emo73.gif../images/Emo73.gif


----------



## pilpelet4u (15/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
מגיל 17 אפשר להוציא רישיון נהיגה על אוטו


----------



## pilpelet4u (15/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
מגיל 17 אפשר להצביע לרשות המקומית (ראש עיר) - לפחות ככה זה אצלינו...


----------



## pilpelet4u (15/10/04)

גיל 18 ../images/Emo48.gif


----------



## pilpelet4u (15/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
מגיל 18 אפשר להצביע לרשות הממשלה מגיל 18 אפשר לשתות אלכוהול


----------



## ShirShir (15/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
מגיל 18 אפשר ללמוד, לעשות מבחן מעשי ולקבל רישיון לאופנוע שנפח מנועו  עד500 סמ"ק, תלת אופנוע ובאופנוע עם רכב צדי ובטרקטורון.


----------



## ShirShir (15/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
מגיל 18 מותר לצה"ל לגייס אתכם!


----------



## shv2004g (16/10/04)

../images/Emo6.gif 
זאת החובה היחידה בכל השירשור הזה!


----------



## ShirShir (15/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
רק מגיל 18 אפשר להוציא כרטיס אשראי בינלאומי.


----------



## GalGul000 (17/10/04)

מה עם פסיכומטרי? 
או שזה לא מוגבל לגיל?... אין לי מושג.


----------



## MiTzi Miau (17/10/04)

לא קשור ../images/Emo108.gif 
אני עשיתי לפני שבוע וחצי ואני עוד לא בת 17


----------



## נשימה תאית (17/10/04)

בעיקרון, 
אפשר לעשות את זה גם בגיל 10, אבל לא בטוח שיש לך מספיק ידע לענות על הכל. אפשר לעשות פסיכומטרי באיזה גיל שרוצים. אני למשל בת 17, ואני בי"ב ועשיתי לפני שבוע ת'מבחן ;| (ובואו לא נדבר על זה... *רמז_רמז* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## pilpelet4u (23/10/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
מגיל 18 אפשר להתחתן לפי החוק


----------



## פ י צ ו צ י ה (16/10/04)

../images/Emo41.gif../images/Emo127.gif../images/Emo127.gifיפפפפפפפה../images/Emo127.gif../images/Emo127.gif../images/Emo41.gif


----------



## GalGul000 (17/10/04)

יצא ממש טוב  
אני בטוחה שיש עוד מה להוסיף... אז צריך להקפיץ מידי פעם (במידה שזה יחליט לעבור עמוד.) אממממ אני אומרת..*טאגליינס!*


----------



## lala182 (17/10/04)

גיל 21 - להמר בווגאס ../images/Emo13.gif


----------

